# American football fans in Cape Town?



## lucidlock (Aug 26, 2014)

Are you ready for some (American) football?! 

With the season just around the corner, I'm wondering if there are any other die hard fans in Cape Town who'd like to band together, pick a likely pub, and cut a deal with management to show NFL on a couple screens. There must be some way to make this happen. Alternately, we can stream a game in our living room. 

Let me know if you're interested and we can get a weekly crew together. Would be fun!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

lucidlock said:


> Are you ready for some (American) football?!
> 
> With the season just around the corner, I'm wondering if there are any other die hard fans in Cape Town who'd like to band together, pick a likely pub, and cut a deal with management to show NFL on a couple screens. There must be some way to make this happen. Alternately, we can stream a game in our living room.
> 
> Let me know if you're interested and we can get a weekly crew together. Would be fun!


I would of SO been interested but not in Cape Town anymore! Hope you can get a group together!


----------



## lucidlock (Aug 26, 2014)

2fargone, When you were still in Cape Town, did you have a favorite sports bar?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

lucidlock said:


> 2fargone, When you were still in Cape Town, did you have a favorite sports bar?


It really just depending on where we were. But some of my favorite were: Toad in the Village, Perseverance, Oblivion, Fireman's Arms English Pub.


----------

